# Outreach



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Anybody know how to find out if there are any US Embassy Outreach events scheduled? My Passport expires in March of 2019 and would prefer to renew at an outreach if possible.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Anybody know how to find out if there are any US Embassy Outreach events scheduled? My Passport expires in March of 2019 and would prefer to renew at an outreach if possible.
> 
> Fred


Fred, My wife and I attended the last outreach at Clark Airbase just over one month ago. We were told then that the next outreach would be in Dec or Jan but they didn't have a date as yet.
Given that you are not on Luzon, any outreach in your area may be at different times. Watch This Embassy Page for outreach events when they are posted or maybe contact the embassy directly by phone or email.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is just in case you don't get the chance for an outreach in your area.

Fred, I double checked my old thread on this and the link to the US Embassy doesn't work but here's the new link, I'd review the steps from top to bottom and all my information below is from this link. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/

-Do the online Passport application the *link above* provides this shortcut along with another link for free Adobe Reader, print out for in duplicate, but here's the link. https://pptform.state.gov/?Submit2=COMPLETE+FORM+DS-11+ONLINE 

Another link also can be found from above "Checklist" if you read each and every line from top to bottom (procedures for the Philippines different from the online form used in the states) I do recommend to read this from top to bottom also. https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content...GE-NAME-RENEW-LIMITED-PASSPORT-March-2017.pdf

It has all the information about filling out the money draft of $110 and participating banks (bank requires dollars only and bring an additional $25 for fees just in case), mailing instructions, *photos and size dimensions below (no suit or glasses) and phone number for Air 21 at the US Embassy only, it appears that you can also use other options for your mailing, once again... read this document from top to bottom it seems to jump around. https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content...GE-NAME-RENEW-LIMITED-PASSPORT-March-2017.pdf

* A RECENT, COLOR PHOTOGRAPH. *(make a copy of these instructions for the Photographer don't let them dictate what you wear they do things differently in the Philippines)*.

Submit a color photograph of you alone, sufficiently recent to be a good likeness of you (taken within the last six months), and 2x2 inches in size. The image size measured from the bottom of your chin to the top of your head (including hair) should not be less than 1 inch, and not more than 1 3/8 inches. The photograph must be in color, clear, with a full front view of your face. The photograph must be taken with a neutral facial expression (preferred) or a natural smile, and with both eyes open and be printed on photo quality paper with a plain light (white or off-white) background. The photograph must be taken in normal street attire, without a hat, or head covering unless a signed statement is submitted by the applicant verifying that the hat or head covering is part of recognized, traditional religious attire that is customarily or required to be worn continuously when in public or a signed doctor's statement is submitted verifying the item is
used daily for medical purposes. Headphones, "bluetooth", or similar devices must not be worn in the passport photograph. Glasses or other eyewear are not acceptable unless you provide a signed statement from a doctor explaining why you cannot remove them due to medical reasons (e.g., during the recovery period from eye surgery). Any photograph retouched so that your appearance is changed is unacceptable. A snapshot, most vending machine prints, hand-held
self portraits, and magazine or full-length photographs are unacceptable. A digital photo must meet the previously stated qualifications, and will be accepted for use at the discretion of Passport Services. Visit our website at travel.state.gov for details and information. USE CAUTION WHEN STAPLING YOUR PHOTO: Use 4 staples vertically in the corners as close to the outer edge as possible. Do not bend photo. (I got all this from that online form you fill out online)

-Stick everything in a brown envelope (*in duplicate* this includes the money draft) you can get these at any school supply store have it addressed IAW Directions or here's address:

*Citizenship and Passport Unit, American Citizens Services, Consular Section, U.S. Embassy, 1201 Roxas Boulevard, 1000 Manila*

Call Air21 US Embassy only for pick up and delivery (02) 879-4747 They give a tracking number a different number each way you need to keep the original tracking number for pick up to get the delivery tracking number.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We just had one in Iloilo on 12OCT. I did not post it here, but shared it on the Iloilo Facebook Group. Bummer, dude.


----------

